# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Good hotels in Puri

## mano133

Puri is a major pilgrimage destination in Orissa well known for Jagannath Temple. Other temples in Puri such as Gundicha Temple and Loknath Temple are also of great spiritual importance. Good hotels in Puri are present serving all class of tourists coming to Puri. Hotel Naren Palace is one of the luxury hotels in Puri conveniently located from all major tourist, pilgrimage and transport centers. This Puri hotel offers quality accommodation in a price range of Rs.1680-3000. .com offers a complete range of Puri hotels with great discounts and complimentary offers that can be booked online.


Puri hotels

----------

